# gills



## JEFFBASS (May 8, 2005)

anybody been catching any big bluegills around central ohio?


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

My brother (that's me in the picture) caught this gill on Tuesday on the West side of Griggs just north of Hayden. He caught it on a 1/8 oz Bomber Fat A (chrome/blue) which bounced off a shoreline rock, landed about 6" from shore and was instantly hit. Actually the water "exploded", we thought it was a bass, and I even netted it  I estimate the gill to be just over 9".

I recently saw a replica of the Ohio state record bluegill (talk about a :B ) and would love to see pictures/hear details of your large gills.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I caught about eight over 9'' a couple weeks ago with three that were 10'' They would not hit anything except a nightcrawler dangled over their nest. They sure were good eatin. The owner of the pond said that he put 5 different types of gills in there about 15 yrs ago and they have cross bread with each other to produce some wierd combintion of gills. Does anyone know if this is true? They did appear to have features of a couple different types of gills. I think some were hybrids, which i thought did not reproduce. Some definite slabs thats all i know.


----------

